# what color sofa and chair



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would not try to match something as expensive as furniture or its covering to paint color! That is just backward. :no:

Get the fabric and furnishing you want and change the wall color to match. Paint is easy to match to what you want and relatively cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkh1957 (Aug 15, 2012)

Neutral color upholstery along with your neutral color carpet, bringing in the color with some accessories and throw pillows and wall paint. That way years from now when you get tired of the walls and pillows, it would be inexpensive to go with another theme by paint and new pillows.


----------

